
Ask HN: How to manage bookmarks? - aaossa
Hi HN,<p>I like to read about technology and different CS topics, so HN is a really useful resource. One of the problems I&#x27;ev found recently is that the amount of bookmarks I have is growing really fast. How do you manage them? I red a couple of &quot;Ask HN&quot; post about it, but I would like to know if now you use some kind of manager, what&#x27;s your organization (folders? by topic or relevance?), etc....<p>To reduce this to a couple of questions:<p>- What&#x27;s your criteria to bookmark a page?<p>- Do you use some kind of tool&#x2F;extensions&#x2F;anything to manage your bookmarks?<p>- How do you sync your bookmarks between devices&#x2F;navigators?<p>Thanks HN!
======
pwason
You mean the 22 years of bookmarks I've collected on at least 30 computers? I
usually ignore them and just search for what I want to find, again.

------
rwieruch
1\. Everything that I potentially want to read later, be it on the train or
waiting for the bus

2\. Pocket [0], it comes with an extension too

3\. Pocket

\- [0] [https://getpocket.com](https://getpocket.com)

------
ahazred8ta
On my bookmarks toolbar I have a bookmark folder named 'y', under which there
are a lot of dated folders, the latest of which is '17C'. Anything I bookmark
in the next three months goes there, and in October I make '17D'.

If I use a bookmark often enough, it gets moved or copied out of the original
folder, and put in a more relevant category folder. These are located under
'ref' or 'util' on the bookmarks toolbar.

------
richsaunders
I make folders with topics and some folders inside them, for example: Design >
Tools, Programming > Reads, etc. I name them as short as possible, and no more
than one folder inside. Also, I use Pocket. But Pocket doesn't work for me
when it comes for saving bookmarks, because when I save too much, it's painful
to see that I have too much to read.

------
tmaly
I use to use delicious, when they were getting shutdown, I switched to google
bookmarks. Its all there, but hard to get at. I occasionally download the
entire xml and save it.

I had some ideas about making something to help me, but its more of a vitamin
and not a painkiller.

------
NSAID
Liberally tagging bookmarks with
[http://www.pinboard.in/](http://www.pinboard.in/) and going through the list
once a year to prune

------
the_arun
I usually email the link to myself in GMail with related tags. As you know,
Gmail is great with search!

------
zaphirplane
6 comments me thinks it means people have mostly moved on from bookmarks as an
important tool

------
x009
I email links to myself.

